# Saving Yeast from Starters?



## Mardoo (14/9/13)

Yesterday on an American forum I ran across a mention of saving about 1/4 of a starter to use to build up the next starter. I've just started to think seriously about splitting yeast packs and that sounded like a damn easy option. Anyone have any experience doing this and recommendations? Would I be better off splitting a package of new liquid yeast into a few vials and building up from there?


----------



## Black n Tan (14/9/13)

I have tried the second method i.e.. making a 5L starter and then aliquoting into 5X1L schott bottles and storing in fridge. Then I would take a bottle and make a starter before adding to wort. The real problem is shelf life. I found that after 4-6 weeks there was a big drop off in viability which caused me to under pitch and gave slow ferments. I have since stopped doing this. I like the idea of saving a portion of the starter, but just make sure you use it within a few weeks.


----------



## Mardoo (14/9/13)

Black n Tan said:


> I have tried the second method i.e.. making a 5L starter and then aliquoting into 5X1L schott bottles and storing in fridge. Then I would take a bottle and make a starter before adding to wort.


So were you stepping up from the one liter and still seeing a drop in viability?


----------



## Camo6 (14/9/13)

I split a Wyeast into three test tubes and the rest into a 100ml starter and step up from there. The test tubes store well and seem to last a long time. I just fired up a 14 month old Kolsch yeast with no problems (not sure if I'll use it as yet to taste it). I believe by doing it this way you keep the strain pure and avoid the risk of contaminating the whole packet by adding to a starter.
I suppose you could easily save a portion of your starter for another batch but you probably want to use it relatively quickly. Like B&T says it's shelf life would be greatly diminished unless you rinsed it, but this again introduces a greater chance of infection.
I'm no expert by any means, just sharing whats worked for me.


----------



## Crusty (14/9/13)

Mardoo said:


> Yesterday on an American forum I ran across a mention of saving about 1/4 of a starter to use to build up the next starter. I've just started to think seriously about splitting yeast packs and that sounded like a damn easy option. Anyone have any experience doing this and recommendations? Would I be better off splitting a package of new liquid yeast into a few vials and building up from there?


I followed Wolfy's great advice on splitting Wyeast packs & I split all the time. I use YeastCalc to work out what size starter to use & how many steps I need to make to get to my required cell count. I smack the Wyeast pack, leave @ room temp for a couple of days, shake it up really well & pour equal amounts into 4 sterilized 30ml vials. Store them in the fridge & use as required. The last Pale Ale I did, 20lt batch, I made a 2lt starter, 600 & 1400mls. Stepped over two days to get my required cell count according to YeastCalc. I am using vials approaching 12 months old & I am not suffering from any loss of attenuation. FG is finishing as expected & identical to using a full fresh pack of Wyeast.


----------



## Mardoo (14/9/13)

Thanks much guys! Sounds like I'll equip myself for doing the splits. Fortunately Manticle posted the link to Wolfy's guide to splitting yeast packs in another thread today. For anyone else interested I'll copy it here:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/67590-splitting-yeast-packs-in-pictures/


----------

